# سلسلة كيف أتوب -12- ثالثاً: كيف أتوب - الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الثاني عشر
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*ثانياً**[FONT=&quot]: كيف أتوب - الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء العاشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الحادي عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 

لكل حياة لها طابعها الخاص وأسلوبها المتميز عن غيرها، فابن الفلاح تختلف طريقة حياته وسلوكه عن ابن التاجر، وابن التاجر يختلف عن ابن السفير، وهكذا حينما ننظر لوضع كل واحد وطريقة حياته سنجدها تختلف بشكل جوهري وجذري عن الآخر حتى لو بدى أن هناك بعض الأشياء المشتركة، ومع ذلك لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ دور الآخر أن لم يتغير جذرياً في كل شيء، أي تتغير طباعه وسلوكه وطريقة نطقه وتفكيره ونهجه .. الخ ...


وهكذا مشكلة الإنسان الجسداني الذي لم يدخل بعد في سرّ الحياة الروحية، لذلك لا يقدر أحد أن يعيش حياة الوصية المقدسة وهو لا زال تحت سلطان الموت، فمشكلة التعثر في حياة التوبة عند معظم الناس هو الدخول في أعمال الجسد لإرضاء الله، مثل من تمزقت ثيابه وتهرأت بسبب أنها صارت قديمة جداً ولكنه في إصرار يُريد أن يُصلحها، وحينما يُصلح جانباً منها يجد الجانب الآخر قد تمزق جداً، وهكذا حياة الإنسان القديمة المنغرسة في الشر زماناً طويلاً، من الصعوبة التامة أنها تحيا بالوصية وتُتمم الناموس، لذلك مكتوب: [ فالذين هم في الجسد (إنسانيتهم القديمة) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] (رومية 8: 8)
لذلك *من الخطورة* أن يضع أحد بنود للتوبة بأعمال الجسد يعملها الإنسان بإرادته – كما نراها عند الكثيرين للأسف حينما يعطون علاجاً للخطايا – لكي تكون منهج للتخلص من حياة الشر، وهذا مثل إنسان جالس في حجرة مُظلمة ففكر في أن يتخلص من الظلمة وإلقاءها إلى خارج، فأحضر زجاجة ليملأها بالظلام وأخذ يفرغها خارج الحجرة، ولكنه ظل هكذا ساعات طويلة مستمراً بإصرار، وبدأ الزمن يَعبُرّ فقضى أياماً طويلة بإرادة قوية وعزيمة لا تلين إلى أن أعتلاه اليأس وتخلى عن الفكرة وارتضى أن يحيا في الظلام موفراً هذا الجهد الشديد الذي أتعبه للغاية وجعل كل قواه تخور، وهكذا بالمثل من يسمع إرشادات لا تتفق مع عمل تجديد الروح القدس، ويحاول بكل قدرته وطاقته النفسية أن يتخلص من خطاياه، فأنه يتعب ويفشل وربما يتمزق نفسياً في النهاية إلى أن يصل للانهيار التام فيتخلى تماماً عن فكرة التوبة من أساسها أو ينهار نفسياً، أو يعيش في حياة الشر بعنف أقوى وأعظم مما كان، أو ينكر الله تماماً ويقول أنه لا توجد حياة اسمها توبة، وقد يصف الله بالظالم لأنه صعب الموضوع على نفسه  جداً، لذلك والحال هكذا: من هوَّ هذا الذي يستطيع أن يخلُّص !!!


عموماً وبهذه *الطريقة الميتة*، فأن التوبة قد تستحيل على وجه الإطلاق، لذلك تيقن الكثيرين أن حياة التوبة الدائمة والمستمرة شبه مستحيلة بشكل عام، بل هي مجرد سعي والإنسان يعمل ما في طاقته والله هو الذي يرى، وبذلك – بدون أن يدروا – يقعوا تحت لعنة، لأنه مكتوب: [ لأن جميع الذين هم من أعمال الناموس هم تحت لعنة، لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به ] (غلاطية 3: 10)
لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نعي أن ما يقوله الناس ويكتبونه من جهة التداريب الروحية والتي هي أساسها يعتمد على قدرات الإنسان وقوة إرادته، لكي يتخلص الإنسان من خطيئته، لأنها كلها تندرج تحت اسم: [ *الأعمال البالية* ]، التي تُسمى حسب الإنجيل: [ *أعمال الجسد* ]، وأن حدث ونجح فيها أحد، فهي تُربي ذاته وتجعله متكبراً منتفخاً، وأن فشل يظن أنه ميتاً عن الله وغير قادر أن يحيا معه ويستسلم في اليأس ويدخل في هستيريا البكاء المُرّ، لا من أجل التوبة بل من أجل الذات، إذ يقول في نفسه: [ كيف لواحد مثلي أن يسقط بهذه الطريقة ]، وهذا يُسمى عن الآباء [ بُكاء كبرياء النفس ]، لذلك علينا أن نعي أن التوبة المسيحية الخالصة لها بنود تختلف تماماً عن التداريب والأفكار الإنسانية التي تنتشر بلا وعي روحي سليم، لأن أساسها التي تقوم عليه هو ما قاله الرسول: [ المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة ] (غلاطية 3: 13)

فانظروا وقارنوا بين الآيتين السابقتين لتعرفوا الفرق العظيم ما بين التوبة حسب أعمال الجسد التي بإرادة الإنسان، وبين أعمال الروح التي بقوة الله بعمل صليب ربنا يسوع في أعماق القلب من الداخل، ولنصغي بكل قلبنا ونركز جداً في هذه الآيات التي أضعها أمامكم لتُعاينوا موضعكم في المسيح:


[ لأن جميع الذين هم من أعمال الناموس هم تحت لعنة، لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به ] (غلاطية 3: 10)
[ فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] (رومية 8: 8)
[ المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة ] (غلاطية 3: 13)
[ ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد اعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 2)
 [ أن كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر ] (رومية 8: 10)
لذلك يا إخوتي كل من يدخل في سرّ الخلاص العظيم، في تجديد الروح يصير ليس في الجسد ولا يحيا حسب قدراته، لذلك يقول الرسول: [ أما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح أن كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم، ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.. لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 9و 2)

عموماً سنركز على خمسة نِقاط هامة لكي ندخل في سرّ حياة التوبة لنعرف كيف نتوب على وجه الدقة من جهة التطبيق، لذلك سنتكلم في الآتي: *[1] التوبة عطية الله – [2] الإيمان والثقة في الله – [3] دور الإرادة الحقيقي – [4] الاتجاه العملي لصدق الإرادة – [5] قرار التوبة وسرعة الذهاب للمخلِّص*



*+ [1] التوبة عطية الله*
كما اتضح لنا من كل ما سبق وشرحناه سابقاً بروح بشارة الإنجيل، أن التوبة لا تعني مجرد أن يكف الإنسان عن فعل الشر في حد ذاته رغم أهميته، بل في الواقع المسيحي تعني: التغيير والتجديد المستمر، أي يُصبح الإنسان *إنساناً جديداً يتبع شخص المسيح الحي في حياة التجديد المستمر*، لأن لو كف الإنسان عن الشر لا يعني أنه قادر على أن يتبع طريق الحياة، لأن *الموت لا يُخرج حياة، ولا الفاسد يقدر من ذاته أن يُصبح صالحاً لشيء*، مثلما نأتي بقطعة من الخشب ونضع فيها آلاف من المسامير، ولو أحببنا أن نستخدمها في شيءٌ آخر وبدئنا ننتزع كل ما فيها لنُعيدها كما كانت، فأن لو نزعنا منها كل المسامير ونظفناها بالتمام ولمعناها جيداً جداً، لكن ستظل آثار المسامير واضحة فيها جداً، ولا يوجد حل آخر سوى استبدالها، لأنها لن تكون صالحه فيما بعد، هكذا حياة الإنسان كما تيقنا من خلال الموضوع كله أنه يحتاج أن يتجدد ويتغير، ولكن من منا قادر على أن يجدد نفسه ويغيرها ليُصبح إنساناً جديداً يحيا في براءة تامة ولا تعتليه شائبة شرّ أو تملك عليه، لأن الرب يقول: [ من منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعاً واحداً ] (متى 6: 27)

عموماً التوبة هي عبارة عن: [ انسلاخ وخلع وموت الإنسان القديم، وولادة ولبس الإنسان الجديد الذي يتجدد كل يوم حسب صورة خالقه ]، لذلك فأن التوبة ليست سهلة من جهة أن في بدايتها موت للدخول في الحياة الجديدة، فمن جهة الخبرة:
فحينما يفكر إنسان أن يتوب يدخل في هذا الصراع الذي يراه مريراً لأن القوة والقدرة هربت منه والضعف مالك عليه بالتمام: [ الأجنة دنت (اقتربت) إلى الْمَوْلِدِ ولا قوة على الولادة ] (إشعياء 37: 3)، وذلك لأنه ينظر إلى ماضي حياته التي دنسها بأعماله وأفعاله المُشينة، وبصدق قلبه دموعه تنساب بمرارة حقيقية، وإذ يتطلع للمستقبل الذي يشتهيه يجده صعب للغاية لأنه ينظر للقديسين الذين تبعوا الرب بأمانة، ومتطلبات الوصية التي تفوق كل قامته وقدراته، فيزداد تعبه بشدة وقد يحزن جداً لحد الاقتراب من الموت، لأنه يجد أن الضعف مالئ كيانه كله، وليس له أي مقدرة أن يُخلِّص نفسه من الوحل الذي غاص فيه واستمر من ضعف لضعف، ومن سوء لما هو أسوأ بكثير جداً...​فالخطية التي تملك على القلب مثل السرطان شديد الانتشار الذي يتملك من الجسم إلى أن تنهار كل قدراته وتسري فيه برودة الموت فيملك عليه الضعف التام، هكذا الخطية تستمر تنخر في كيان الإنسان، كما ينخر السوس في العِظام، فتطرد الحياة منه بالتمام ليصير بارداً غير متحرك بسبب انقطاع الرجاء في أي بادرة أمل – ولو ضعيفة – في الحياة.

فالإنسان الخاطي الذي يحيا في معزل تام عن الله زماناً طويلاً، ليس له أي قدرة مثل المريض تماماً الذي يحتاج إلى جراح ماهر يستأصل الورم الخبيث، فالمريض تضعف فيه القدرة على الطعام أو بذل الجهد، لذلك كل من يقدم لأي خاطي أعمال البرّ أو تداريب حسب الجسد ليفعلها، فأنه – بدون وعي – يزيده ضرراً مثل ذلك المريض الغير قادر على الحركة، بل قد تكون الحركة نفسها خطراً على حياته، لأن الخاطي حينما يفعل بإرادته شكل أعمال البرّ فأنه مثل من أخذ مُسكن قوي جداً ليُخدر آلامه وأوجاعه الداخلية، فظن أنه في تمام الصحة والعافية وأنه شُفيَّ بالتمام، ففرح وبدأ يبذل كل جهده، وقد يقوم بعمل الطبيب أو المساعد له، وبذلك لن يستطيع ان يُدرك حاجته الضرورية للطبيب، وبذلك يُعجل بموته ويخسر تحرك قلبه نحو الله تماماً، لذلك يا إخوتي من الخطورة التامة أن نُقدم أعمال برّ لخاطي لم يدخل بعد في سر التجديد وحياة التوبة التي تبدأ بشفاء حقيقي في الداخل بقوة الله، لأن كثيرين يقدمون لمن لم يدخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة وعرف كيف ينمو، أعمال البرّ أو المطالبة بالخدمة، وذلك بمثابة طفل رضيع أُعطيَّ لهُ شُوربة لحم شديدة الدسم حتى أنه يُصاب بإسهال شديد مع إعياء حتى يُشارف على الموت.

لذلك علينا أن نُدرك بيقين، أن التوبة هي عملية إحلال وبناء، خلع ولبس، موت لحياة، شفاء من مرض الموت، والمريض غير قادر على أن يُشفي نفسه، والميت غير قادر على أن يقوم من ذاته، لذلك مكتوب:


[ لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده. تخرج روحه فيعود إلى ترابه في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك أفكاره.* طوبى لمن إله يعقوب معينه ورجاؤه على الرب إلهه*. الصانع السماوات والأرض البحر وكل ما فيها الحافظ الأمانة إلى الأبد. المُجري حُكماً للمظلومين، المُعطي خُبزاً للجياع، الرب يُطلق الأسرى. الرب يفتح أعين العُمي، الرب يقوم المنحنين، الرب يحب الصديقين. الرب يحفظ الغُرباء، يُعضد اليتيم والأرملة، أما طريق الأشرار (المتمسكين بشرهم بإصرار رافضين التوبة) فيعوجه. يملك الرب إلى الأبد إلهك يا صهيون إلى دور فدور هللويا ] (مزمور 146: 3 – 10)
[ للرب الخلاص، على شعبك بركتك ] (مزمور 3: 8)
[ فرأى أنه ليس إنسان وتحير من أنه ليس شفيع، فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده. فلبس البرّ كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على رأسه ولبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس واكتسى بالغيرة كرداء ] (إشعياء  59: 16- 17)
لذلك نجد إرميا النبي يقول: [ سمعاً سمعت إفرايم ينتحب: أدبتني فتأدبت كعجل غير مروض، توبني فأتوب لأنك أنت الرب الهي ] (إرميا 31: 18)
[ اشفني يا رب فأُشفى، خلصني فأخلُّص لأنك أنت تسبيحتي ] (إرميا 17: 14)
وعلى هذا الأساس يقول يونان النبي: [ أما انا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك وأوفي بما نذرته، *للرب الخلاص* ] (يونان 2: 9)
وبكون للرب الخلاص فهو الذي يتوبنا فنتوب أي يُخلصنا، وذلك لأن التوبة هي الفعل العملي للخلاص كخبرة في حياتنا الشخصية، لذلك مكتوب: [ *أن لم يبن الرب* البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناؤون أن لم *يحفظ الرب* المدينة فباطلاً يسهر الحارس. باطل هو لكم أن تبكروا إلى القيام مؤخرين الجلوس آكلين خبز الأتعاب لكنه يُعطي حبيبه نوماً (راحة) ] (مزمور 126: 1 – 2)
فالرب يا إخوتي *هو المُخلِّص وليس إنسان*، لذلك أن لم تأتي التوبة من فوق بالتجديد بعمل الروح القدس في القلب الذي يطلب الرب كمُخلِّص، فأنها تصير توبة شكلية ميتة لا روح فيها، لأن الروح القدس هو من يحثنا على التوبة ويقوم بمفاعيلها فينا سراً أن كنا حقاً نُريد أن توب، لأن لابد من أن توافق إرادتنا حركة الروح القدس فينا بالتوبة كما سوف نرى في شرحنا...

_____________________________

 في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*تابع الجانب التطبيقي في حياة التوبة
تابع ثالثاً: كيف أتـــــــــوب
**[2] الإيمان والثقة في الله*​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 يونيو 2013)

*درس رائع أستاذي سلمت يمينك

نعم بالحق هنالك فارق كبير بين  التوبة
كحسب أعمال الجسد التي بإرادة الإنسان الضعيف
و بين أعمال الروح التي هي بقوة رب المجد العامل 
فينا بصليبه المُحيي لأعماق القلب من الداخل .

كهذا رجع و تاب إفرايم قائلاً : "توبني فأتوب لأنك أنت
الرب إلهي لأني في نهاية سبي ندمت، وبعد تعلمي
حزنت على أيام الخزي، وأخضعت نفسي لك.
لأني قد تسلمت توبيخات وصرت معروفًا لي"  ( إر 31: 19 )

إذاً يكون خضوع النفس لرب المجد لا للخطيئة
كي ما ننال نعمة عمل شخص فادينا الصالح
و نلتمس رحمتة كما أجاب إفرايم قائلاً :
" إفرايم ابن عزيز لدي، أو ولد مُسر، لأني كلما
تكلمت به أذكره بعد ذكرًا، من أجل ذلك حنت
أحشائي إليه. رحمة أرحمه يقول الرب " ( أر 31:  20 )

نرجو بالقلب و عمل الروح القدس رحمة مُخلصنا دوماً

درس إرشادي رائع و عميق أستاذي
سلمت يمينك و خالص الشكر للدعوة
بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل و إتاحة
الفرصة للتنعم بالتأمُل الرئع في و مع
شخص و تعاليم رب المجد القدوس
*


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يُشبع قلبك من دسم النعمة الحلو ويفرحك كثيراً جداً
ويهبك أن تدخل من عمق لعمق حسب مسرته آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2013)

فالرب يا إخوتي هو المُخلِّص وليس إنسان، لذلك أن لم تأتي التوبة من فوق بالتجديد بعمل الروح القدس في القلب الذي يطلب الرب كمُخلِّص، فأنها تصير توبة شكلية ميتة لا روح فيها، لأن الروح القدس هو من يحثنا على التوبة ويقوم بمفاعيلها فينا سراً أن كنا حقاً نُريد أن توب، لأن لابد من أن توافق إرادتنا حركة الروح القدس فينا بالتوبة كما سوف نرى في شرحنا...
موضوع جميل جدا
وخاصة الامثلة التى ذكرتها فى غاية القوة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فالرب يا إخوتي هو المُخلِّص وليس إنسان، لذلك أن لم تأتي التوبة من فوق بالتجديد بعمل الروح القدس في القلب الذي يطلب الرب كمُخلِّص، فأنها تصير توبة شكلية ميتة لا روح فيها، لأن الروح القدس هو من يحثنا على التوبة ويقوم بمفاعيلها فينا سراً أن كنا حقاً نُريد أن توب، لأن لابد من أن توافق إرادتنا حركة الروح القدس فينا بالتوبة كما سوف نرى في شرحنا...
> موضوع جميل جدا
> وخاصة الامثلة التى ذكرتها فى غاية القوة
> الرب يباركك



إلهنا الحي يُعين شخصك الحبيب ويهبك ملء النعمة
وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2013)

فالرب يا إخوتي *هو المُخلِّص وليس إنسان*،  لذلك أن لم تأتي التوبة من فوق بالتجديد بعمل الروح القدس في القلب الذي  يطلب الرب كمُخلِّص، فأنها تصير توبة شكلية ميتة لا روح فيها، لأن الروح  القدس هو من يحثنا على التوبة ويقوم بمفاعيلها فينا سراً أن كنا حقاً نُريد  أن توب، لأن لابد من أن توافق إرادتنا حركة الروح القدس فينا بالتوبة كما  سوف نرى في شرحنا...

فى منتهى الروعه تسلم الأيادى شكرا جدا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

فالخطية التي تملك على القلب مثل السرطان شديد الانتشار الذي يتملك من الجسم إلى أن تنهار كل قدراته وتسري فيه برودة الموت فيملك عليه الضعف التام، هكذا الخطية تستمر تنخر في كيان الإنسان، كما ينخر السوس في العِظام، فتطرد الحياة منه بالتمام ليصير بارداً غير متحرك بسبب انقطاع الرجاء في أي بادرة أمل – ولو ضعيفة – في الحياة.

........................................................

فالإنسان الخاطي الذي يحيا في معزل تام عن الله زماناً طويلاً، ليس له أي قدرة مثل المريض تماماً الذي يحتاج إلى جراح ماهر يستأصل الورم الخبيث، فالمريض تضعف فيه القدرة على الطعام أو بذل الجهد، لذلك كل من يقدم لأي خاطي أعمال البرّ أو تداريب حسب الجسد ليفعلها، فأنه – بدون وعي – يزيده ضرراً مثل ذلك المريض الغير قادر على الحركة، بل قد تكون الحركة نفسها خطراً على حياته، لأن الخاطي حينما يفعل بإرادته شكل أعمال البرّ فأنه مثل من أخذ مُسكن قوي جداً ليُخدر آلامه وأوجاعه الداخلية، فظن أنه في تمام الصحة والعافية وأنه شُفيَّ بالتمام، ففرح وبدأ يبذل كل جهده، وقد يقوم بعمل الطبيب أو المساعد له، وبذلك لن يستطيع ان يُدرك حاجته الضرورية للطبيب، وبذلك يُعجل بموته ويخسر تحرك قلبه نحو الله تماماً، لذلك يا إخوتي من الخطورة التامة أن نُقدم أعمال برّ لخاطي لم يدخل بعد في سر التجديد وحياة التوبة التي تبدأ بشفاء حقيقي في الداخل بقوة الله، لأن كثيرين يقدمون لمن لم يدخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة وعرف كيف ينمو، أعمال البرّ أو المطالبة بالخدمة، وذلك بمثابة طفل رضيع أُعطيَّ لهُ شُورية لحم شديدة الدسم حتى أنه يُصاب بإسهال شديد حتى يُشارف على الموت.

لذلك علينا أن نُدرك بيقين، أن التوبة هي عملية إحلال وبناء، خلع ولبس، موت لحياة، شفاء من مرض الموت، والمريض غير قادر على أن يُشفي نفسه، والميت غير قادر على أن يقوم من ذات
.........................................................


راااااااااائع استاذي الغالي
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## bavari nari (19 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا , أرجوك أستاذي عاوز أطلب منك طلب ..عاوز أستشيرك في موضوع روحي عشان حسيتك مرشد روحي ممتاز .. لو سمحت ممكن تبعتلي رسالة خاصة عشان اكلمك فيها , لأنو عدد مشاركاتي لا تسمح بإرسال رسالة خاصة


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة التوبة 
التي تُفرح القلب وتجدد العهد مع شخصه القدوس العظيم آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 يونيو 2013)

لو اعتمدت على قوتى الشخصيه واردتى مش ممكن انتصر على الشيطان 
لكن لو طلبت من ربنا انه يخلصنا من اسر الشيطان 
فأكيد هيخلصنى لأنه هو قال ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم 
يعنى احنا اصلا مقدس نرجع له ونطلب القداسه فهو يقدسنا و
بدمه يطهرنا من كل خطيه 
الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم 
موضوع رائع استاذى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله الحي قوة تجديد النفس بزرع صليبه في كياننا الداخلي حتى نحيا مصلوبين 
عن كل شيء فيرتاح فينا ويعمل بقيامته آمين
​


----------

